# Tiablo A10: the new king of throw?



## owner (Nov 25, 2008)

The development of Tiablo A10 is over. It is still a CREE 7090 XR-E WC Q5 LED flashlight, with a bigger and deeper smooth reflector: 50mm*50mm.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice, what is the MSRP?


----------



## owner (Nov 25, 2008)

04orgZx6r said:


> Nice, what is the MSRP?


It will be USD130.


----------



## KowShak (Nov 25, 2008)

In theory a larger reflector means a smaller hotspot but I don't think it is deep enough compared to its diameter to beat the DBS. It only has a Q5, not an R2 so it may beat the DBS if its modded, otherwise I don't think it will. Beamshots!


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 25, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## owner (Nov 25, 2008)

KowShak said:


> In theory a larger reflector means a smaller hotspot but I don't think it is deep enough compared to its diameter to beat the DBS. It only has a Q5, not an R2 so it may beat the DBS if its modded, otherwise I don't think it will. Beamshots!


----------



## tx101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice looking light
Will this be the next challenger to the DBS ?
Release date please ?


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice tailcap.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the TB style body


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks nice. Can't wait to see how it does compare with the DBS.


----------



## Flic (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm excited. Finally something new from one of my favourite companies. I can hardly wait for a comparison to my much loved A9 and DBS.

Also, given the size, I hope Tiablo offers a good quality holster for this one. At least as an accessory (and hopefuly not as ugly as the one they produced for the A9).


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Nov 25, 2008)

Does it run on (2) CR123s or an18650? Looking forward to ordering an A10 ASAP.


----------



## owner (Nov 25, 2008)

EvilPaul2112 said:


> Does it run on (2) CR123s or an18650? Looking forward to ordering an A10 ASAP.


The input range is 2.7-8.5V and it supports CR123 x 2 or 16340 x 2 or 18650 x 1.


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't wait for the review.


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 25, 2008)

owner said:


> The input range is 2.7-8.5V and it supports CR123 x 2 or 16340 x 2 or 18650 x 1.


well, the Tiablo A9 supported all too, the question is, will it be regulated, full brightness?

and two, its gonna have to be MUCH more powerful than a DBS if its gonna cost the same and not be upgradable.

Crenshaw


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 25, 2008)

Not regulated. Runtime to 50% using 2600mAh 18650 cell is 4 hours. Constatnt current range: 4-8,5V.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 25, 2008)

4 hours to 50%?

Well there ya go, it won't be beating the DBS. BUT hey maybe it does for the first _few_ minutes.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice reflector, but if it isn't regulated on 18650 it's not worth buying. I do look forward to a shootout with the DBS though. 
Does it have any sort of UI? Or is it a simple on/off?


----------



## WadeF (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't wait for some lux readings by those who have a DBS, Spear, etc.  Looks big though. Anyone know the dimensions of the DBS reflector? I should get myself a caliper.


----------



## StefanFS (Nov 25, 2008)

There's quite a lot of technical info including a suggested intro-price of 600 Yuan for China/Taiwan and then a regular price of 700 Yuan/130 USD by the maker. It looks like a really interesting light, I'll be watching for intro offers for CPF members!

Look here:
http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=66313&extra=&page=1

Translated:
http://translate.google.se/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shoudian.com%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D66313%26extra%3D%26page%3D1&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8

It seems to be the same guy/s that gave us the MRV design and then the Tiablo A8/A9 so it's probably going to be top notch.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 25, 2008)

For throw also check the Regalight EDC with the turbohead powered by a 14500 battery. Yes runtime is short and there are UI problems but numbers wise it might be able to out throw the DBS.

If the A10 has a deep and wide enoguh refelctor, it should be ableto out throw the DBS. From the pic I'd say it should match the DBS in throw.


----------



## picard (Nov 25, 2008)

where did you find the A10 light?

I can't find it anywhere on google or yahoo.


----------



## ergotelis (Nov 25, 2008)

We need comparison now!!!


----------



## lightmyway (Nov 25, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Anyone know the dimensions of the DBS reflector? I should get myself a caliper.


Just happen to have a DBS reflector on my desk Diameter is 44.7mm Depth is 48.4.mm.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Nov 25, 2008)

picard said:


> where did you find the A10 light?
> 
> I can't find it anywhere on google or yahoo.


 Yes I was looking also. Can't find it.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 25, 2008)

*BRING IT!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## divine (Nov 25, 2008)

I will wait for someone with >40 posts to announce this before I get excited. :welcome:


----------



## sledhead (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, it tailstands nice, so that puts it ahead of the RA-clicky!! Sorry, could not resist.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 25, 2008)

That makes the reflector the same size at the Regal EDC. Would probably throw about the same.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 25, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> That makes the reflector the same size at the Regal EDC. Would probably throw about the same.


Yeah, however the runtime on the A10 will be much higher, more than double... Easily.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 25, 2008)

Er well that's kinda obvious since it runs on much higher cap batteries. I'd say easily more than double.

The topic here is how well it throws.


----------



## richardcpf (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont think deeper reflector necessarily means more throw... in the case of the Spear which doesnt have a huge reflector can out throw most lights with larger reflector. (check the throwers comparison at review section.)

It is the shape and the hability to reflect as much light as possible to one single spot.


----------



## tsask (Nov 25, 2008)

owner said:


>


 
I own an A9 and it does throw. This looks even more powerful; nice job posting that pic here. Is this pic also an example of the "Cree ring" around the hotspot?


----------



## MrGman (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes that is the infamous "cree ring". 



Where did you buy this thrower? I can't find it for sale anywhere. Or is this a demo unit? 

I want to see its peak lux readings on light reviews . com. 

Where is the data that its unregulated?


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 26, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> For throw also check the Regalight EDC with the turbohead powered by a 14500 battery. Yes runtime is short and there are UI problems but numbers wise it might be able to out throw the DBS.



are you freaking serious! oh no.....i already convinced myself i didnt need that light...

Crenshaw


----------



## StefanFS (Nov 26, 2008)

So again, here is a quote (with lousy but informative google translation)from what seem to be the designer/maker from the Tiablo A10 thread on Shoudian.com:

-----------------------------------------
" The real king of long-range ---- TIABLO A10 hot in the book ....... 
Members of the forum brothers and sisters: 
Good! 

TIABLO A10”。​ Flashlight into the industry has been 4 years, before and after no less than 30 products flashlight, if someone asked me: "So far: Do you own the most satisfying a flashlight is what ah?" Well, today, I tell you the answer: "I The most satisfied with the flashlight is TIABLO A10 ". 呵呵​ Ha ha 

TIABLO A10​ Now, I would describe it TIABLO A10! 
*【TIABLO A10】*​ *【TIABLO A10】* 

[FONT=宋体]Technical parameters[/FONT] 
TIABLO A10​ [FONT=宋体]Model: TIABLO A10[/FONT] 
CREE 7090 XR-E WC Q5 LED​ [FONT=宋体]Emitter: CREE 7090 XR-E WC Q5 LED[/FONT] 
230 Lumen​ [FONT=宋体]Maximum[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]output: 230 Lumen[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]*50MM*50MM*[/FONT]​ [FONT=宋体]Reflective Cup: high-quality aluminum cup mirror reflection *50MM * 50MM*[/FONT] 
4V-8.5V​[FONT=宋体]Circuit: Current engage in ultra-efficient circuit, constant current range: 4V-8.5V.[/FONT] 4V ​[FONT=宋体]The following 4V, slowly declining greatly extend the use of the time.[/FONT] 2600MAH [FONT=宋体]的[/FONT] 18650 [FONT=宋体]电池，[/FONT] 100%-50% [FONT=宋体]，超过[/FONT] 4 [FONT=宋体]小时。[/FONT]​ 2600MAH [FONT=宋体]of[/FONT] 18,650 [FONT=宋体]batteries,[/FONT] 100% [FONT=宋体]-50%, more[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]than 4 hours.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]Features: its own set of high-level micro-computer-controlled multi-function integrated circuit chips.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]Lens: Hard Steel coating of special optical glass[/FONT] 
T7075​ [FONT=宋体]Tong Shen material: T7075-class aviation aluminum alloy[/FONT] 
HA III​[FONT=宋体]To deal with the appearance of: Army regulations[/FONT] HA III [FONT=宋体]oxidation, wear very[/FONT] 
CR123, 16340, 17335 *2, 18650 
2.7-8.5V​ [FONT=宋体]The use of[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]batteries: CR123[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]batteries or two rechargeable lithium batteries[/FONT] 16,340 [FONT=宋体](17,335) *[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]2 or[/FONT] 18,650 [FONT=宋体]a lithium rechargeable batteries, circuit input voltage[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]range: 2.7-8.5V[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]Switch: forward tactical switch[/FONT] 
IPX-8 [FONT=宋体]标准[/FONT]​ [FONT=宋体]Waterproof: IPX-8[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]with the standard[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]Size: head diameter of 57mm, the tail of the diameter of 34mm, overall length[/FONT] 157mm 

*【TIABLO [FONT=宋体]独有的设计特点】[/FONT]*​ *【TIABLO [FONT=宋体]unique design features】[/FONT]* *[FONT=宋体][/FONT]*
[FONT=宋体]■ 1[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], hunting, search and exploration, outdoor adventure, and other special flashlight[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 2[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], 53MM * 50MM Cup super-reflective mirror.[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]Has greatly enhanced the efficiency of reflection, more than[/FONT] 10W HID [FONT=宋体]condenser of long-range effect.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 3[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], a unique pattern of light body, feel good[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 4[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], light body into the national standard brass brass, elegant noble, generous and beautiful.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 5[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], tail lights "T" highly difficult process, greatly enhanced, such as fake and shoddy imitation more difficult.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 6[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], can be inverted, in the space of[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]30 square [FONT=宋体]meters,[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=宋体]the inverted[/FONT] 25W [FONT=宋体]fluorescent effect as the effects of radiation.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 7[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], a black military hardware to increase regulation anodized, wear-resistant, anti-be wounded in action.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 8[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], The Promise circuits Dimmer, their brightness, for the use of a variety of people[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 9[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], multi-function circuit (see Annex details)[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 10[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], two-circuit design, high efficiency lamp drive circuit, multi-functional tail lamp circuits Dimmer.[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]■ 11[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], distribution of high-end rope in hand.[/FONT] 


[FONT=宋体]*Senior custom multi-mode circuit】*[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]A total of stalls in the normal switch file file ----- B[/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体]A Promise to file one cycle dimming[/FONT] [FONT=宋体] From 1% --- 100% smooth dimming, and 100%, and then return to the smooth 1% (instead of the traditional every time from the 1% --- 100% of the non-polar light) is Said 1 %------- 50 %----- 100% --- 50 %---- 1%) at the same time called for 1%, 1 flicker, 50% of the flashing 2, 100% flicker 3.[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]
[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]B file for custom stalls:[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]
[/FONT][FONT=宋体]Group B includes a stall, Baoshan function[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]
[/FONT][FONT=宋体]2, SOS, 3 power detection 4, prompted stand-5, The Promise features[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]
[/FONT] 

[FONT=宋体]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=宋体]1, Baoshan: 15HZ ----- from 1HZ to change by the Key Tip: shut down at any point, the memory of the current frequency of Baoshan.[/FONT] [FONT=宋体](5 seconds)】[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]

[/FONT][FONT=宋体]2[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], SOS between the flashing as a whole (1st cycle)[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]

[/FONT][FONT=宋体]3[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], prompted stand-by flashing every 2 seconds (10% brightness) 1 (2 seconds)[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]

[/FONT][FONT=宋体]4[/FONT]​[FONT=宋体], The Promise The Promise dimming 1% - 100% --- 1% change by (5 seconds to complete, without blinking), Key tips: turn off at any point, the memory of the current brightness】[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]

[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]Operation:[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]
[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]A --- B Switching stall, the normal switch[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]
[/FONT][FONT=宋体]A group of non-polar activated dimming function.[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]A lit stalls in the state, according to 3 seconds long, non-polar light-activated functions, in light of the need to turn off their switches automatically to preserve the brightness.[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]Group B switch: in Group B after work, according to a long 3 seconds on the activation of group B includes all the features, according to the order numbers 1, 2, 3, 4 demo feature, users can demonstrate to the N functions, (N said 1 \ 2 \ 3 \ 4 \ 5 in any one of) the closure of switching once again to open automatically to maintain the function of B stalls.[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]*Key: 1 and 5 of which called for the closure of any point on the current memory frequency, or Baoshan】 light of the current* re-open, A and B is the torch of N stalls, switch to normal.[/FONT] "[FONT=宋体]

[/FONT]


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 26, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> [FONT=宋体]Reflective Cup: high-quality aluminum cup mirror reflection *50MM * 50MM*[/FONT]
> ...
> 
> [FONT=宋体] 53MM * 50MM Cup super-reflective mirror.[/FONT] [FONT=宋体]
> [/FONT]


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 26, 2008)

MrGman said:


> Yes that is the infamous "cree ring".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Where is the data that its unregulated?


There are no unregulated Tiablos, only different versions optimized to different battery configurations. The T10 is probably like its little sister Tiablo A9, which was fully regulated on two CR123s and direct-driven on a single 18650. The A8 was the opposite of that: ruler-flat regulation on a single 18650 and semi-regulated on two CR123.


----------



## StefanFS (Nov 26, 2008)

phantom23 said:


>


 
53 mm might be the outer diameter, as stated it's translated with google. At 57 mm in total diameter the head is as big as as a Maglite C/D head.


----------



## owner (Nov 26, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> 53 mm might be the outer diameter, as stated it's translated with google. At 57 mm in total diameter the head is as big as as a Maglite C/D head.


You're right. For 53mm x 50mm (width x height), 53mm is the outer diameter. For 50mm x 50mm (width x height), 50mm is the inner diameter.
And this TLS T5 flashlight has a 56mm x 50mm smooth reflector and a CREE 7090 XR-E WC Q5 LED, supporting 1 or 2 18650 batteries.


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Nov 26, 2008)

Any Ideas when the A10 will be available?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 26, 2008)

owner said:


> You're right. For 53mm x 50mm (width x height), 53mm is the outer diameter. For 50mm x 50mm (width x height), 50mm is the inner diameter.
> And this TLS T5 flashlight has a 56mm x 50mm smooth reflector and a CREE 7090 XR-E WC Q5 LED, supporting 1 or 2 18650 batteries.


That looks like a SureFire M4.


----------



## alohaluau (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm about to order another A9, maybe I should hold off until this arrives?


----------



## csshih (Nov 28, 2008)

divine said:


> I will wait for someone with >40 posts to announce this before I get excited. :welcome:



lol, he is getting close with those 39 posts. time for some pre-excitement!


----------



## ergotelis (Nov 28, 2008)

csshih said:


> lol, he is getting close with those 39 posts. time for some pre-excitement!


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Nice comment! Somebody tell to the owner to make another one post!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## owner (Nov 28, 2008)

EvilPaul2112 said:


> Any Ideas when the A10 will be available?


It's being pre-ordered in a mainland China online forum. The delivery date is Dec 10. I think it will take a while for its availability in other countries.


----------



## owner (Nov 28, 2008)

divine said:


> I will wait for someone with >40 posts to announce this before I get excited. :welcome:


It's time.


----------



## PapikAldo (Nov 28, 2008)

Will it be avaliable with the Cree R2 ???
It would be even better, perhaps much better...


----------



## artec540 (Nov 28, 2008)

lightmyway said:


> Just happen to have a DBS reflector on my desk Diameter is 44.7mm Depth is 48.4.mm.



The 50 mm x 50 mm given for the A10 sounds as if it was rounded off...... it'd be interesting to get actual dimensions like the 44.7 x 48.4. Other things being equal (and I know they never are) what are the criteria, area, diameter, what?


----------



## fieldops (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks to me like they are almost ready to go live with these. Their website has been updated with the new models. Very exciting!! 

http://www.tiablolight.com/a10.htm

See website: summary below

The A10 is indeed an R2

The A10 ACE is indeed an MC-E



*TIABLO A10 *
*Specifications*



Cree 7090 XR-E LED. WC R2 LED
Step up and down constant current driver, with high efficiency dual mode DC-DC regulator (PWM / PFM) and circuit to protect Li-ion battery from over-discharging. Working voltage is 2.75V to 8.5V, under or over the circuit will cut off to protect battery and flashlight
High output: 1A at 260 Lumens for 3.5 hours
Function: multifunctional circuit with advanced Mini computer chip, and it can set according to customers’ variety requirement
53 mm diameter x 50 mm deep reflector provides greater efficient illumination over longer distances than the standard with similar power
Support battery sizes Two 3.0V CR123A batteries or one 18650 Li-ion battery
Type-III hard anodize high quality aerospace grade T7075 aluminium construction
Switch: Tactical forward clicky switch
Waterproof Capability: IPX-8 standard
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
Weight: 230 g
Length: 175mm Head diameter: 57mm Housing Diameter: 34mm
 TIABLO Unique Design Characters:
1 Special purpose flashlight for hunting, searching and explore.
2 Unique body designs with perfect handle.
3 National standard brass copper pipe inserted in the body makes it elegance and exalted
4 The high difficulty of process on the rear of lamp is much beneficial to imitate-proof.
5 It can be used by headstand. For example, in a space of 30sq.m, headstand TIABLO can make the same irradiation as a 25W daylight lamp.
6 Military grade and hard anodized finish in black color is much wearable.
7 Infinitely Variable Brightness System suitable for various distance lighting requirements.
8 Multifunctional circuit
9 Double circuit design with high-efficient electricity driver and multifunctional setting of 
10 With premium stripe for present 
The combined circuit used for user-defined and multifunctional brightness adjustment.

Normal Switch Gears: A & B two gears.
A gear, which is based on non-electrode, can be turned circularly [it can be switched circularly during 1% --- 100% and continue from 100% to 1%, but not like the traditional one, which is from 1% to 100%, then repeat from 1% to 100%. Meanwhile, when you switch at 1%, the light will flicker once, if 50% twice, and 100% thrice].
B gear is user-defined:
It has 5functions a flicker warming, SOS, power consumption check, standby reminder and the function of brightness adjustment based on non-electrode.


Flicker warming: as long as in the range of 15HZ-1HZ, no matter when it is closed, there will be a record remained automatically, and the light will warm you by flickering constantly for about 5seconds.
SOS
Power consumption check: If the power is 100% full, the light will flicker thrice, if 50% twice, and 30% once.
Standby reminder: it flickers once every 2seconds with 10% brightness.
The function of brightness adjustment based on non-electrode: brightness could be adjusted by turning this switch circularly from 1%-100%-1%. (This action can be finished within 5seconds). [whenever you close the flashlight, the current brightness you used would be recorded accordingly]
 
User Instruction for shifting up/down between A gear and B gear
Before using A and B gear, please make them activated as following steps:


Activate A gear functions: Please turn off the flashlight after you switch it at A gear, open it again after 2seconds, then A gear function has been activated. After that, you can also find the very brightness you want just by switching this gear, then if you close the flashlight, your brightness will be recorded automatically.
Activate B gear functions: Close the flashlight after switching it at B gear, open it again after 2seconds also, then you’ll find you’ve activated function B.
 Meanwhile, in order to activate the above 1-5 functions, just please switch it and then open again after turning off the flashlight.
Notice: While activating 1-5functions of B gear, it will save the flicker warming and brightness information automatically. Therefore, functions A have been combined together with B functions. That means you can shift any function between A and B gear if you open again the flashlight after making the above activation. 




*TIABLO A10-MCE (ACE) *
*Specifications*



Cree WC MCE LED
Step up and down constant current driver, with high efficiency dual mode DC-DC regulator (PWM / PFM) and circuit to protect Li-ion battery from over-discharging. Working voltage is 2.7V to 8.5V, under or over the circuit will cut off to protect battery and flashlight
High output: 2.5A at 700 Lumens for 1 hours
Function: multifunctional circuit with advanced Mini computer chip, and it can set according to customers’ variety requirement
53 mm diameter x 50 mm deep reflector provides greater efficient illumination over longer distances than the standard with similar power
Support battery sizes Two 3.0V CR123A batteries or one 18650 Li-ion battery
Type-III hard anodize high quality aerospace grade T7075 aluminium construction
Switch: Tactical forward Twist switch
Waterproof Capability: IPX-8 standard
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
Weight: 230 g
Length: 175mm Head diameter: 57mm Housing Diameter: 34mm
 TIABLO Unique Design Characters:
1 Special purpose flashlight for hunting, searching and explore.
2 Unique body designs with perfect handle.
3 National standard brass copper pipe inserted in the body makes it elegance and exalted
4 The high difficulty of process on the rear of lamp is much beneficial to imitate-proof.
5 It can be used by headstand. For example, in a space of 30sq.m, headstand TIABLO can make the same irradiation as a 25W daylight lamp.
6 Military grade and hard anodized finish in black color is much wearable.
7 Infinitely Variable Brightness System suitable for various distance lighting requirements.
8 Multifunctional circuit
9 Double circuit design with high-efficient electricity driver and multifunctional setting of 
10 With premium stripe for present 
The combined circuit used for user-defined and multifunctional brightness adjustment.

Normal Switch Gears: A & B two gears.
A gear, which is based on non-electrode, can be turned circularly [it can be switched circularly during 1% --- 100% and continue from 100% to 1%, but not like the traditional one, which is from 1% to 100%, then repeat from 1% to 100%. Meanwhile, when you switch at 1%, the light will flicker once, if 50% twice, and 100% thrice].
B gear is user-defined:
It has 5functions a flicker warming, SOS, power consumption check, standby reminder and the function of brightness adjustment based on non-electrode.


Flicker warming: as long as in the range of 15HZ-1HZ, no matter when it is closed, there will be a record remained automatically, and the light will warm you by flickering constantly for about 5seconds.
SOS
Power consumption check: If the power is 100% full, the light will flicker thrice, if 50% twice, and 30% once.
Standby reminder: it flickers once every 2seconds with 10% brightness.
The function of brightness adjustment based on non-electrode: brightness could be adjusted by turning this switch circularly from 1%-100%-1%. (This action can be finished within 5seconds). [whenever you close the flashlight, the current brightness you used would be recorded accordingly]
 
User Instruction for shifting up/down between A gear and B gear
Before using A and B gear, please make them activated as following steps:


Activate A gear functions: Please turn off the flashlight after you switch it at A gear, open it again after 2seconds, then A gear function has been activated. After that, you can also find the very brightness you want just by switching this gear, then if you close the flashlight, your brightness will be recorded automatically.
Activate B gear functions: Close the flashlight after switching it at B gear, open it again after 2seconds also, then you’ll find you’ve activated function B.
 Meanwhile, in order to activate the above 1-5 functions, just please switch it and then open again after turning off the flashlight.
Notice: While activating 1-5functions of B gear, it will save the flicker warming and brightness information automatically. Therefore, functions A have been combined together with B functions. That means you can shift any function between A and B gear if you open again the flashlight after making the above activation.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 29, 2008)

*GREAT STUFF!!! :twothumbs

I'd love if Lighthound becomes their official U.S Dealer. :thumbsup:
*


----------



## tx101 (Nov 29, 2008)

a MCE version as well :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Looks like my Christmas gift to myself is settled then


----------



## savumaki (Nov 29, 2008)

Some of us buy from dealers in China and the east and it would be my wish that Tiablo tell us who is an authorized dealer in that part of the world.
I have recently been burnt and can get no answer from Tiablo who their dealers are. It appears to me that they treat this as two separate markets with the according profit margins."rant over"
My beef comes from getting an original A9 from China which was good until I had a problem; then the "they are not an authorized dealer flag" goes up.
At this point I really don't care how good the A10 is.


----------



## Kalle (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice spot! 
Is it much brighter than the A9?

What does "DBS" mean?


----------



## phantom23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably not much brighter. But noticeably. And throws further.

DBS - Dereelight DBS, longest throwing single LED flashlight (till now?:thinking.


----------



## divine (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I guess it's real, but tiablo still doesn't seem to give any information about the MC-E model. Everything is listed as the same. Are they using a smooth reflector with the MC-E? :thinking:

It really doesn't seem much different than the A9 that I already have, well, besides the dimensions. :shrug:


----------



## WadeF (Nov 29, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Probably not much brighter. But noticeably. And throws further.
> 
> DBS - Dereelight DBS, longest throwing single LED flashlight (till now?:thinking.


 
We'll see once someone can compare them, but it looks like the A10 is only driving the R2 at 1A, unregulated, so it will drop off steadily with use. The Dereelight DBS is 1.2A regulated, and will maintain the 1.2A for around 90 minutes. 

We'll have to see how big of a difference the slightly larger reflector does with 200mA less output at the emitter. I'd expect them to be pretty close initially, but the A10 will most likely quickly drop in output compared to the DBS. 

We need some lux readings.


----------



## Kalle (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you talk about the Tiablo_ *A10*_ with 260 lumen or the _*A10 ACE*_ with 700lumen?


----------



## fieldops (Dec 1, 2008)

WadeF said:


> We'll have to see how big of a difference the slightly larger reflector does with 200mA less output at the emitter. I'd expect them to be pretty close initially, but the A10 will most likely quickly drop in output compared to the DBS.



I think you're right. It will likely be very close. IMHO, if they are close to dead even, the DBS wins the game due to its upgradable pill design. Sure is fun to watch though, even if a few of us go broke in the process


----------



## alohaluau (Dec 2, 2008)

fieldops said:


> even if a few of us go broke in the process



I hear you brother! My friends (non-flashaholics) see me in a strange light (ba da bing ba da boom!) when I talk flashlights/torches collection to them. Now I just keep quiet and shine the light in their faces...

Cheers,:thumbsup:
Luau


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish it was around the same size as the DBS. But I'm still waiting for the numbers!



Gunner12 said:


> For throw also check the Regalight EDC with the turbohead powered by a 14500 battery. Yes runtime is short and there are UI problems but numbers wise it might be able to out throw the DBS.
> 
> If the A10 has a deep and wide enoguh refelctor, it should be ableto out throw the DBS. From the pic I'd say it should match the DBS in throw.



I'd like to point out that although it does beat the DBS at 1m, the beam isn't shaped correctly for throw - It spreads out over distance more than the DBS. Unfortunately this means the lux numbers for this light too will have to be verified by a comparison.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lux number isn't everything indeed. My refocused Spear has lower lux/1m number now but throws better at longer distances.


WadeF said:


> We'll see once someone can compare them, but it looks like the A10 is only driving the R2 at 1A, unregulated, so it will drop off steadily with use. The Dereelight DBS is 1.2A regulated, and will maintain the 1.2A for around 90 minutes.
> We'll have to see how big of a difference the slightly larger reflector does with 200mA less output at the emitter. I'd expect them to be pretty close initially, but the A10 will most likely quickly drop in output compared to the DBS.
> We need some lux readings.



A10 is (probably) unregulated using 18650 only. Put CR/RCR123 and you'll get steady output. Or you can change whole circuit board, UI is not simple after all. sku.7882, three modes, 1,2-1,4A to the emitter...

Personally looking forward for more information about ACE. Especially beamshots. And why does it use different switch (twisty instead of clicky)?


----------



## Cthelight (Dec 5, 2008)

DIVINE - what a scmuck.. you had to belittle him...


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2008)

In the Tiablo A10 CPFMP thread the ACE is still in testing. There should be an upgrade for the A10 R2 users.

See this post


----------



## alohaluau (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ernsanada,

Glad you were the first to get the A10!:thumbsup:

Looking forward to your review of it!

Regards,
Luau


----------



## fieldops (Dec 5, 2008)

Look forward to a great review Ernsanada! 

Glad you were 1st and I was 2nd on the list. Guess we just hit the timing right.

(actually you hit the number #3 for the big discount, congrats!)

I ordered it by EMS. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2008)

fieldops said:


> Look forward to a great review Ernsanada!
> 
> Glad you were 1st and I was 2nd on the list. Guess we just hit the timing right.
> 
> ...




I was surprised I was able to get the 3rd post. I guess it pays to check CPFMP often.

You will probably get your light before me because I opted for the free shipping.


----------



## Stefans (Dec 6, 2008)

I couldnt wait for the first reviews either, so I'm also expecting a A10 R2.
If theese 40.000lux at 1 meeter is correct it should be almost twice as bright as my A9


----------



## fieldops (Dec 6, 2008)

Stefans said:


> If theese 40.000lux at 1 meeter is correct it should be almost twice as bright as my A9



Yes, The truth is often the first casualty in sales as well as war...

Ernsanada and I were just browsing CPFMP when that sales thread got posted. I finally had some luck in that regard. 

_Edited due to lack of sleep _

You're right. I mixed up Stefanfs and Stefans.....sorry 
I need to stop browsing the forums after 3am 

:welcome: Stefans


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think you mixed up 'Stefans' and 'StefanFS'...


----------



## alohaluau (Dec 6, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I think you mixed up 'Stefans' and 'StefanFS'...



I believe the regular 'StefanFS' who has a higher post count, will be the one I am waiting for the review of the A10...  

:welcome:'Stefans' if you are new... you can post your reviews too...


----------



## fieldops (Dec 6, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I think you mixed up 'Stefans' and 'StefanFS'...



 You're right. I better get more sleep and quit browsing the forums after 3am :shakehead

I'll edit the post. Thanks


----------



## Stefans (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi guys, and thanks for welcoming me.
I guess our "nicks" are a bit close....and we're both swedes too 
;-)
Just dont expect my reviews at the same level as StefanFS (or you'll might be dissapointed).
That said, I sure will give you my comments on this light when it arrives.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 6, 2008)

Stefans said:


> I couldnt wait for the first reviews either, so I'm also expecting a A10 R2.
> If theese 40.000lux at 1 meeter is correct it should be almost twice as bright as my A9


 
Could be possible, but I'll believe it when I see it.  Also lux readings are meaningless if they don't test multiple lights on the same meter so you have something to reference. Also Tiablo has been way off in their claims before. Anyone remember the Tiablo A1 with its 110 lumens out the front? More like 40. :shakehead


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 9, 2008)

A few more pics *and beamshots*!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2238282&postcount=263


----------



## Dukester (Dec 9, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> A few more pics *and beamshots*!
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2238282&postcount=263




Wheres the Beamshots? Went to the above link to view plenty of shots of the torch itself but no Beamshots.

Dave


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Tiablo edited his/their post...:thumbsdow

Here you go. Flashlight pics in post 263, beamshots in post #266.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2238317#post2238282


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 9, 2008)

New king hey! I'm just waiting for a few reviews first 

But already the beam shots I have seen would not IMO give the A10 that title,I think it is too early to say yet


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 9, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> New king hey! I'm just waiting for a few reviews first
> 
> But already the beam shots I have seen would not IMO give the A10 that title,I think it is too early to say yet



Yes, because beamshots from A9 and dbs look very similar and we all know that these 2 flashlights do have some difference.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 9, 2008)

ergotelis I just noticed your sig line,thanks for the mention :twothumbs

BTW did you mean A9 or A10? :thinking:


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 9, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> ergotelis I just noticed your sig line,thanks for the mention :twothumbs
> 
> BTW did you mean A9 or A10? :thinking:



That is the least i can do for you in my sig, maybe for Christmas i will offer a flashlight to someone for free too, i am ok now and things are much better!(that is what my sig says!) :twothumbs (But damn bad country we live, we still have huge problems here)

I mean that A9 and DBS seem to have very similar throw in these beamshots,we all know that there is a difference in throw between these two throwers, maybe older version of DBS was used. Even between my modded A8(R2 wG driven at 1,4A with 7882) and DBS(R2 WH 2sd 1,2A+UCL) i have, the difference in long distances is more than what i see in his beamshots.The A10 is better as we can see, but i think that someone should compare it with the newest and better version of the DBS.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 9, 2008)

While we don't know what version of the DBS was used, from what I can tell it looks like the Tiablo A10 gets more of the light concentrated into the hot spot. It doesn't have the corona that the DBS has, and it may have less lumens lost in the spill. So the A10's reflector may do a better job of focusing more light into the hot spot. The question is, can a DBS R2 at 1.2A still get more light into the hot spot? Can't wait to see further testing.


----------



## evenchaos (Dec 9, 2008)

WadeF said:


> While we don't know what version of the DBS was used, from what I can tell it looks like the Tiablo A10 gets more of the light concentrated into the hot spot. It doesn't have the corona that the DBS has, and it may have less lumens lost in the spill. So the A10's reflector may do a better job of focusing more light into the hot spot. The question is, can a DBS R2 at 1.2A still get more light into the hot spot? Can't wait to see further testing.



But if the Tiablo A10 reflector works well with the MC-E ACE pill/module upgrade for throw, the DBS R2 won't stand a chance and you can't use the MC-E pill in the DBS for throw as it doesn't work well with the SMO reflector.


----------



## alohaluau (Dec 10, 2008)

The beamshot posted at the moment is from *China*, where the A10 is with a *Q5*, not sure about the DBS.

I will wait for the comparison when it is A10 R2 vs DBS R2, or A10 MC-E vs DBS MC-E.



Cheers,
Luau


----------



## jasonvk77 (Dec 10, 2008)

alohaluau said:


> I hear you brother! My friends (non-flashaholics) see me in a strange light (ba da bing ba da boom!) when I talk flashlights/torches collection to them. Now I just keep quiet and shine the light in their faces...
> 
> Cheers,:thumbsup:
> Luau



OMG thats me


----------



## WadeF (Dec 10, 2008)

evenchaos said:


> But if the Tiablo A10 reflector works well with the MC-E ACE pill/module upgrade for throw, the DBS R2 won't stand a chance and you can't use the MC-E pill in the DBS for throw as it doesn't work well with the SMO reflector.


 
A quad emitter won't out throw a single emitter. Each of the 4 emitters in the MC-E isn't as bright as a Cree R2 driven at 1.2A. For throw you want your light source to be small and bright.


----------



## MrGman (Dec 11, 2008)

I have seen the new MC-E emitter for the Dereelight in the "thrower" model and it doesn't out throw the original. It has to have a orange peel reflector to help get rid of the shadow of the X between die right down the center of the beam, which it doesn't completely get rid off. So at a distance the single die is better. The MC-E beam is brighter all around but not down the center of the pipe where you need it and want it most. We need a single die that is putting out 400 lumens, not multiple die for these throwers until they come up with a different type of optical assembly to combine the energy of multiple die into one output that is cost effective, efficient, and not bulky in size.


----------



## evenchaos (Dec 11, 2008)

WadeF said:


> A quad emitter won't out throw a single emitter. Each of the 4 emitters in the MC-E isn't as bright as a Cree R2 driven at 1.2A. For throw you want your light source to be small and bright.



True but that's given the same luminous flux of both emitters and the same reflector. With 2-3x the light it can't help but throw some light further given the right reflector due to the shear amount of light, but the question is whether it will be enough?

One thing to consider about the Tiablo ACE is that it has a larger SMO reflector while the DBS MC-E works only with the original OP reflector. From FlashCrazy's fog beamshots, the MC-E isn't too far behind in throw, so I'd say that anything is possible - anxiously waiting for some beamshots to show it one way or another


----------



## evenchaos (Dec 11, 2008)

MrGman said:


> I have seen the new MC-E emitter for the Dereelight in the "thrower" model and it doesn't out throw the original. It has to have a orange peel reflector to help get rid of the shadow of the X between die right down the center of the beam, which it doesn't completely get rid off. So at a distance the single die is better. The MC-E beam is brighter all around but not down the center of the pipe where you need it and want it most. We need a single die that is putting out 400 lumens, not multiple die for these throwers until they come up with a different type of optical assembly to combine the energy of multiple die into one output that is cost effective, efficient, and not bulky in size.



Are you referring to the currently available MC-E model or another in development?


----------



## outdoorslight (Dec 11, 2008)

nice one


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok what they need to do is angle those dies inward some degree,then they may have the answer IMO.


----------



## MrGman (Dec 12, 2008)

evenchaos said:


> Are you referring to the currently available MC-E model or another in development?


 
I would have to say the currently available one, a friend bought it from Flashcrazy, this was made specifically as an option for the DBS unit. Dropped right in. I was not all that thrilled about it at all.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 12, 2008)

MrGman said:


> I would have to say the currently available one, a friend bought it from Flashcrazy, this was made specifically as an option for the DBS unit. Dropped right in. I was not all that thrilled about it at all.


 
What weren't you thrilled about? The lack of throw compared with a XR-E? The beam quality, not as bright as you would have expected?

For one the MC-E pill isn't intended to be a big time thrower, it's designed to just put out more lumens. I was hoping the MC-E would have more output, it seems about the same as the P7 proto-type I got from Dereelight, but the MC-E seems more throwy while the P7 has a more floody and more even beam. 

If I had to estimate the out the front lumens I'd say it's around 400 at the most. In my crude light box it scores a fair bit lower than my WF-500 with a 630 bulb lumen incan blub. 

The MC-E should be able to be driven harder, but Dereelight may not want to risk damaging it.


----------



## Kalle (Dec 14, 2008)

Will the Tiablo A10 ACE be regulated on 18650?


----------

